# Hi!!



## Bacardi82 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all!!
I just wanted to say Hi! I'm Hayley from the UK and i'm landing in Sydney on 1st December on a working Visa - I'm coming alone and have absolutely no plans whatsoever!!
Can anyway give me a few hints as to where I should stay - I'm worried about not finding any friends for the xmas time!!

I don't supposed anyone else is landing on 1st?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Barcardi,

One of my favorite spirits!
You're just about here and look as far as some immediate accommodation, there are a number of youth hostels about the Central RS in Sydney, in order of cost, Wake-up, YHA Railway Square[old railway carriages and standard rooms] YHA Central, The Big Hostel in Elizabeth Street and Alfred Park over behind the RS and quite a bit cheaper than the others.
You'll find them all listed in BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia as well as many more, some cheaper still, some older pubs having dorm accommodation but 8-10 bed dorms.

You'll find hostels a good place to meet people and if you were thinking of staying in Sysney to Xmas -NY and have not booked accommodation, you had better make some travel plans for affordable accommodation will be virtually non existent.
If you get to meet some locals in looking for work or just having a drink in some pubs [and plenty around the Central RS area], and ask about you could get lucky and find someone with a spare room they may be prepared to let you use.

I'll move your thread to the travel section for a lot of travel related info on threads there.

Have fun.


----------

